# Dally's Halloween



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i had a small costume on dally for a little, but removed it after i got photos. i took her out with me though  we went out collecting canned good donations for the homeless.

she snuggled up in my shirt  at the end of the night she was so tuckered out she fell asleep in my hoodie lol

dally in her pirate costume, complete with mini sword!


















then just her harness









then went out collecting canned goods (got some candy out of it too)


















all tired....










some people were real cranks for halloween.... no spirit whatsoever


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww i love the pic of her asleep in your sweater adorable !


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute! Did people get a kick out of seeing her? I would for sure.  I'm studying tonight, but I've had two trick-or-treaters so far, and I hope I get more. Otherwise I'll eat all this chocolate myself.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww that sleepy photo is wayyyy too cute


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Dally is so darn cute! Aw! YA!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we were out collecting canned goods instead of candy, at 20 years old, trick or treating is frowned upon. but it was nice that people still gave us candy too  
one person got a photo taken with dally lol they were so excited.

another couple... they frowned upon it. they seemed really disapproving of us having a cockatiel outside on her harness, true it was a bit chilly, but she was in my hoodie most of the time... they claimed they were breeders of cockatiels, but they seemed a bit... judgemental lol they didnt even give us any cans


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We did the canned goods thing for a few years in college.  It was a lot of fun getting dressed up and going out, and nice to know it was going to benefit people too. I wouldn't know where to go here even if I had the time tonight. 

Those people sound like they were just full of it. She looks plenty warm and comfy with you. But it's cool to hear that at least some people liked it.

Do you use her harness often? I've been debating whether I want to harness train Roo. She's so chill I'm sure I could do it, I'm just not sure if I'd ever feel comfortable enough to take her out with me.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

That's so adorable! Dally is such a sweetie.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What an awesome photo of Dally asleep! She is just too cute I could eat her. ;p


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i make my own harnesses, both my tiels can wear them no problem, they go out a lot with me. but i check these harnesses every time i use them for wear and tear and repair them and test them indoors as needed.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

That's soooo cute


----------



## Bella091 (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww thats so cute! Good on you for helping others instead of just getting chocolate for yourself, and i think it's cool you took your mate along with you. Those people were probably just grumps and shocked to see you and your teil having more fun than them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just one old grump  it was fun, collecting cans, one lady gave us 3 boxes!! of cans!! its nice though. we got some candy too but it was heartwarming to see how many gave cans!


----------



## Bella091 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great! Your birdy looked very cute


----------



## DonalDuck (Aug 29, 2011)

dally is so cute asleep!


----------



## kldelapena (Oct 28, 2011)

How cute!!!


----------

